# Product Review Part I - Tendon Premium Video Interconnect Cable



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I had the opportunity to compare the Tendon HDMI to DVI cable to a Belkin PureAV HDMI-DVI cable. In part II stereo RCA interconnect cable were compared. That report should be up in a few days. 

TendonUSA is a web-based company that provides audio/video cables, firewire, computer connections, DVI cable, and networking connectivity products. They were founded in February 2003 with a “focus on design integrated with the in-depth understanding of end-user's needs and utilization of engineering for global markets.” They make the claim that their products will perform to exact standards; materials are better than or equal to other cables, sturdy and durable, and are 100% inspected. They also guarantee the cable to function properly or even if you break it, they will replace it at no extra cost. I had not heard of them until I was contacted to review their product.

*Construction*

The Tendon cable is made with a solid copper conductor, Al mylar shielding to minimize RF interference (Tendon should proof read their package, they misspelled shielding), followed by braided copper shielding to prevent interference, covered with a durable and flexible PVC jacket. Belkin PureAV cables use silver-plated, 99.99% oxygen-free conductors, five layers of shielding, and precision-formulated dielectric material. Both products are made in China.










The connectors for both cables are similar, see photos.



















From the photos you can see that the Tendon’s cable is thinner than the Belkin’s. Both were easy to grasp and connect to my components.

*Testing*

I used the Belkin PureAV cable for 2 weeks watching a variety of HD-DVD’s through a Toshiba HD-A2 and a calibrated Mitsubishi WD-62725 DLP TV. The cable went from the Toshiba to my Outlaw 990 Pre-amp. From the Pre-amp there is a Blue Jeans HDMI-DVI cable to the TV. I swapped the Tendon cable with the Belkin, and watched a variety of HD-DVD’s for 2-weeks. Swapped out cables and watched the Belkin again.

*Conclusion*

I could not see a noticeable difference in picture quality! Colors, saturation, and sharpness all were identical. The Belkin cable costs $99 while the Tendon costs $12.75.

The problem in Dallas is Fry’s and Wal-Mart have limited, and pricey selections. Seems the big box stores have fallen for the more expensive is better (at least higher profits), paradigm. It is refreshing to have viable, affordable alternatives.

As an aside, I had to replace the Belkin cable recently. I had to search their website for contact information and warranty information on the cable. After spending nearly a half hour on the phone with their representative, who tried to trouble shoot the cable, they gave me an RMA number. The faulty cable was shipped back to Belkin and eventually a new cable arrived that worked. The experience left a bad taste in my mouth.

The Tendon cables impressed me so much I bought an HDMI, digital coax audio, and stereo RCA audio cable from their web site. Once registered the site was intuitive and easy to use. They take PayPal and ship USPS. Their website is http://tendonusa.com/shop/home.php


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*

I've been impressed with their customer service thus far. I ordered a cable and got a call that they were out of stock. They called to ask me if I would like the next shorter or next longer for free. :T


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*

Thanks for the review. Their cables look pretty good. I wonder how they compare to monoprice?

By the way, your pics are not showing up.

Edit...

I may have to give them a shot and see for myself. Never heard of them before this post. Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*

I'm seeing 3 images... :huh:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*

Nice review. More and more, I am convincing my customers to just let me get them Parts Express HDMI cables (which are about $15 to $20) instead of the local CC or BB offerings. I may have to give this place a look as well.

Good review.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*

So how does a $12 tendon cable compare to a $5 monoprice cable? How low can you go?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*



Sonnie said:


> I'm seeing 3 images... :huh:


Maybe becuase you have special permissions to see them.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...premium-video-interconnect-cable-dsc00893.jpg

The link says private-testing in it. If I go to it directly it says I don't have permissions to see that page. Am I missing something?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*



Big Worm said:


> Maybe becuase you have special permissions to see them.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...premium-video-interconnect-cable-dsc00893.jpg
> 
> The link says private-testing in it. If I go to it directly it says I don't have permissions to see that page. Am I missing something?


Nope...fixed.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*



rcarlton said:


> Nope...fixed.


Thanks I seem them now. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Product Review-Part I-Premium Video Interconnect Cable*

Yep... I was special... :sarcastic: ... and now we all are. :bigsmile:


----------

